# Lighting conversion



## palepainter (Oct 31, 2021)

I’m sure a lot of you, like myself, buy used delta or other electronics in hopes that they are working and not too much corrosion.  Perhaps, and my main reason was ,I wanted better visibility.  this weekend, I picked up a side mount light that had good lens and body, mount was solid as well.  It looks like a delta repop.  The contact components had been mangled and dislodged from the rivets that secured it all.  I found a LED unit at Walmart that generally mounts to seat post or frame.  The diameter was pretty close.




I used a belt sander to sand down the hooks, not all the way off.  Just enough to allow them to have spring loaded pressure on the sides of the body as it is inserted.  Next i took some schedule 40PVC 1/2 tubing and measured it to sit all the say back in the housing, then I subtracted enough that I could get the LED unit inserted. a lot of different things could be used as spacers, this pvc is way lighter than a D cell battery. 😀  I notched the PVC in order to have a way to lock the back adage of the LED unit in place.  Nothing is glued as the unit I have is a small watch battery powered unit and will need to be able to be removed to replace battery.  The rechargeable units I have were just too big and the power switch was on the side. 




Here are all the components all cut and ready to assembly. 







Assemble the unit with the notches toward the back of light unit.  Install lens and you are ready to go.  If you were to sand too far on the plastic tabs, some high density foam cut to right dimension would also snug it all up.  Now you can blind the guy behind ya. 
 I painted this one up and some scotch rite prep and the use of some Bulldog Adhesion Promotor.  Sprayed black enamel and dry brushed aluminum.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 31, 2021)

Cool!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 1, 2021)

those new fangled lights are nice. you can see those blinky tail lights from a mile away.... I have a small headlight that you can actually see the road ahead and ride at night safely.  I wear a smaller one on the brim of my hat when I am working on stuff so I can see.... and you charge them up on the computer.


----------



## palepainter (Nov 1, 2021)

This is what it looks like with out the lens off the unit.


----------



## vincev (Nov 2, 2021)

In the bike department ??


----------



## palepainter (Nov 2, 2021)

vincev said:


> In the bike department ??



Yes.  Found in the bicycle dept at Walmart.


----------



## palepainter (Nov 2, 2021)

__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com


----------

